# IBC 2015 - Occupant load for terrace



## BobCat (May 24, 2016)

Adjacent to the office floor - there is a narrow terrace of 945 sq ft. Per design there are movable chair/tables. Total chair count = 20.

What occupant load factor should I consider to calculate the total occupants for this floor?

Please advise.


----------



## cda (May 24, 2016)

Is it for the office people only???

39 ol


----------



## Builder Bob (May 24, 2016)

/15 net unless the AHJ allows the chairs to count for fixed seating count.945/15


----------



## cda (May 24, 2016)

Builder Bob said:


> +
> POVCU9Ipkm0o9i1




I think that is in the 09 but not the 2015


----------



## Builder Bob (May 24, 2016)

Sorry Keyboard started  talking gibberish on the screen..... posted before I checked the printed material


----------



## BobCat (May 24, 2016)

Yes the terrace is going to be used by office people. The problem with 15 load factor is that I am getting a count of 63 occupants, but the layout only allows about 20 occupants.

*Edit - the terrace is partially landscaped and not accessible. 
A 20 vs 63 occupants is affecting the total plumbing fixtures required. There is going to be no increase in occupants - since the space is primarily going to be used by employees.


----------



## cda (May 24, 2016)

Bob are you designing or the ahj??

Ahj can set a lower ol


----------



## BobCat (May 24, 2016)

cda said:


> Bob are you designing or the ahj??
> 
> Ahj can set a lower ol



lol true. Thanks!


----------



## cda (May 24, 2016)

Bob

Ok just trying to find out where you are at

Designer or ahj??


----------



## BobCat (May 24, 2016)

cda said:


> Bob
> 
> Ok just trying to find out where you are at
> 
> Designer or ahj??



Designer


----------



## steveray (May 24, 2016)

Define "not accessible"....


----------



## cda (May 24, 2016)

BobCat said:


> Designer




Would submit showing the tables and twenty chairs

And assign it 20 occupant load


See how far it flys,,, should


----------



## RANDOM (May 25, 2016)

steveray said:


> Define "not accessible"....



the terrace is partially landscaped...


----------



## steveray (May 25, 2016)

*303.1 Assembly Group A.* 
Assembly Group A occupancy includes, among others, the use of a building or structure, or a portion thereof, for the gathering of persons for purposes such as civic,social or religious functions; recreation, food or drink consumption or awaiting transportation. *

303.1.1 Small buildings and tenant spaces. *
A building or tenant space used for assembly purposes with an _occupant load_ of less than 50 persons shall be classified as a Group B occupancy.
*303.1.2 Small assembly spaces. *
The following rooms and spaces shall not be classified as Assembly occupancies:
1. A room or space used for assembly purposes with an _occupant load_ of less than 50 persons and accessory to another occupancy shall be classified as a Group B occupancy or as part of that occupancy.
2. A room or space used for assembly purposes that is less than 750 square feet (70 m2) in area and accessory to another occupancy shall be classified as a Group B occupancy or as part of that occupancy.

*1108.2 Assembly area seating.  *
A building, room or space used for assembly purposes with _fixed seating _ shall comply with Sections 1108.2.1 through 1108.2.5. Lawn seating shall comply with Section 1108.2.6. Assistive listening systems shall comply with Section 1108.2.7. Performance areas viewed from assembly seating areas shall comply with Section 1108.2.8. Dining areas shall comply with Section 1108.2.9. *

1108.2.1 Services.  *
If a service or facility is provided in an area that is not _accessible_, the same service or facility shall be provided on an _accessible _level and shall be _accessible_. 
*TABLE 1015.1 SPACES WITH ONE EXIT OR EXIT ACCESS DOORWAY * 

*OCCUPANCY * *MAXIMUM OCCUPANT LOAD *
A, B, E, F, M, U 49 


Which way do the 2 doors swing?


----------



## JBI (May 26, 2016)

IF the 'useable' area (un-landscaped seating area) is less than 750 s.f. it would not be counted as a separate 'A' space, but the Occupant Load would still be based on 'use of space'. For table and chair seating the factor would be 15 s.f. per person NET floor area (so not including the landscaped areas). 
In the 2015 IBC there is Section 1004.5. Outdoor Areas, which authorizes the AHJ to determine Occupant Load '... in accordance with the anticipated use.' Make your pitch to the AHJ and see where he/she stands on the matter.


----------

